# Black Ops II



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

so whos getting it?

anybody going to pick it up at 12:01am? doubt i will be, but hey you never know i may get a wild hair but will probably just pic my copy up tomorrow


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm getting it, but waiting for till later this week...did that with the last "big release" they had plenty of games on the shelf...suckers! :biggrin:


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah we will be there.. not looking forward to the 9yo putting the smack down on me though.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I just started MW3 and getting smoked by the kids sux..

I may get this one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I actually pulled out the old Atari last week with intentions of an equaling the playing field but couldn't find the power plug.. well played kids, well played


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i like the looks of the multiplayer


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

shouldn't you kids be in school and not on the internet talking video games?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> shouldn't you kids be in school and not on the internet talking video games?


lol...aaaaaaannnnnndddd WE'RE OFF!!!!


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll pick up the new one after Thanksgiving when I'll have time to play it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> shouldn't you kids be in school and not on the internet talking video games?


pinche, shouldn't you be mowing a yard instead of posting from your Cricket phone. :biggrin:


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Video games, I just never understood. If I have any spare time, I'm messing with fishing stuff or something outside way before I'd ever mess with a video game. I just don't get it. 

But to each his own, and more room to fish for me :biggrin:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> pinche, shouldn't you be mowing a yard instead of posting from your Cricket phone. :biggrin:


lol must spread


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> pinche, shouldn't you be mowing a yard instead of posting from your Cricket phone. :biggrin:


Couldn't you use that time to reload some more rounds so you don't run out of bullets just before season again?:slimer:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Time for something new. Im tired of MW3.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Couldn't you use that time to reload some more rounds so you don't run out of bullets just before season again?:slimer:


IF i had my own reloading press and stuff, i would have been ready, but since i have to rely on someone else to load, i'm stuck like chuck...

btw, the Nosler Custom loads i bought at Cabelas shoot EXACTLY like my handloads....go figure.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Got my through newegg @ $48 will get by Thursday


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

oh and PS3 handle is BigNate523 also if anybody wants to do some work lol


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

yup i will be scooping one up but not at midnight i did it for assassin's creed 3 and it was crazy like it was black friday..


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Meh I stopped playing the COD series after Infinity Ward left...just isnt the same IMO.

Ive been pretty consumed w/ Battlefield 3. I cant stop playing the online multiplayer.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

red&jackfishchaser said:


> yup i will be scooping one up but not at midnight i did it for assassin's creed 3 and it was crazy like it was black friday..


yeah i did it last year for MW3 crazy to see a whole Target parkinglot full of gamers waiting outside of gamestop lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ill get it this week sometime. Haven't played in a few months but will only take a few hours to start kickin *** again.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> pinche, shouldn't you be mowing a yard instead of posting from your Cricket phone. :biggrin:


 Green Sent. . . That was good. lol :rotfl:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i will buy it next year when its not $60..
hopefully the connection will get better on MW3 now with most people playing black ops..




me owning in MW3...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm getting it too, it's the only bonding me and my 18 yr do... shooting each other.

At least it ain't for realz


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Im getting it tomorrow to play zombies


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I went with her to get the number and she went back for the pick up. first time in 5 years we preordered from a diff store, my girl wasn't as happy with new one. All I can say was when she came back I was wide awake..




Her feet were soo cold lol


----------



## beancounta (Nov 21, 2011)

Picked up my copy at lunch. Watching the seconds tick away at work so I can go home and wreck 'em.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

I just bought it. Much easier to get than I suspected. In and out of Gamestop in about 3 minutes. 
It's for my son. It looks like a fun game but I know what would happen if I sat down and started playing it - so I won't.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Just ordered off newegg. 12 month Gold and game for $90 shipped. Perfect timing since my Gold was up for renew.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

probably end up getting it next week, need to get a new internal harddrive....our old xbox crashed due to some liquid accidentally being spilt on it, my wife bought a new Xbox to replace the old one, but didn't realize she got the 4gig....we had the 250gig. LOL

will pick up the hard drive and the game over the weekend possibly.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

well i played it last night and






still some bugs in it takes forever to get into a lobby but iam sure they will have that fixed sometime this week. the weapons are good and there is alot of new stuff


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Played it a few times.. Walk around, shoot someone get killed quickly hit x, repeat, kids see a huge diff me not so much lol


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I spent an hour trying to get on and connect to server. Once connected I got terrible lag. System pushed down another update and I could not reconnect.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

ahhh gave up on COD. all i play now is BF3! so much better


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

TroutAle87 said:


> ahhh gave up on COD. all i play now is BF3! so much better


you may want to check this one out its pretty good too early to say best COD eva but its on its way


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Old school gamer at Best Buy. 










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

played a few games of MW3, connection seems better with less people using the servers..
went flawless in one full length match, went 16 kills and 0 deaths..
yah i'm kind of a camper..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

campers suck and this thread is about Black Ops dos, SB.








:biggrin:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Connection was much better for COD2 last night. It seems the bugs are fixed for the moment and its flying..

much much better


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Connection was much better for COD2 last night. It seems the bugs are fixed for the moment and its flying..
> 
> much much better


they must have done something because i couldn't connect to Black Ops servers last night...part 1, not part 2...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> campers suck and this thread is about Black Ops dos, SB.
> 
> :biggrin:


dying all the time sucks too, i will get black ops 2 i just usually wait for a while before i buy it, let them work some of the kinks out..
Battlefield 3 is pretty awesome to, i think its better than Call of Duty, but i am not great at it..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

love the Battlefield 3 game as well. do a lot of sniper stuff on that one.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I see they haven't fixed all the glitches yet. Invincibility and invisibility still work great.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Ide rather be riding jet skiies, 4 wheelers, huntin or finish.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Pier Pressure said:


> Ide rather be riding jet skiies, 4 wheelers, huntin or finish.


Could you say that again in english.:biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> Ide rather be riding jet skiies, 4 wheelers, huntin or finish.


do you do all of that late at night as well?


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

sharkbait, what is your gamertag? want to play MW3 sometime? no one else still plays it im getting lonely.

JT


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I just played for like 10 minutes, now I have motion sickness...

I guess if I can't hang with the big boys, it's back to spider solitaire for me.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> pinche, shouldn't you be mowing a yard instead of posting from your Cricket phone. :biggrin:


Rofl...nice.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Isn't it past y'alls bedtime?























:rotfl::tongue:!troll!


----------

